# 0.668402778 cubic feet sea



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all

It's nice to live next to the sea, even better when you own one, and this is my very own 0.668402778 cubic feet sea.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

This setup just turned 5 month old two days ago. Just like all other setup, it have a support team abover/underneath it. They are:
LED fixture, 6 x Cree Royal Blue, 4 x Cree 6,700K Cool White, 2 x Cool Blue @ 1W, 1 x 380nm UV. Via three channels dimming control.
Eshopps Nano Overflow w/Eheim 1000 return pump
Aqueon Model 1 Sump
Ecotech Marine VorTech MP10ES, NTM mode
Bubble Magus Nac QQ Skimmer
TLF 150 Reactor w/NPX biopellets, MJ1200 pump

Dosing:
Seachem Reef Complete/Carbonate/Iron
Brightwell MB7
Brightwell Reef Snow
Zeovit Zeobak
Aquavitro Fuel
RowaPhos
Fluval Active Carnon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Plain AWESOME !!!!


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Plain AWESOME !!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That's such a beautiful nano tank, good job!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

one of the most brilliant nanos ive seen. job well done.thx for posting


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice 85mm f1.8 lens. Sharp.


----------



## cheatsy (Jun 19, 2011)

beautiful. Totally something I want to try once I have enough time to upkeep it.

May I know the dimension for that tank?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking tank


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow this is one beautiful little tank. Awesome pics, too!


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Pamela said:


> That's such a beautiful nano tank, good job!


Thank you.



FishFreaks said:


> one of the most brilliant nanos ive seen. job well done.thx for posting


Thanks! I'm working on bring color back to my SPS. Need more green, vivid and deeper purple and blue.



Treasure chest said:


> Nice 85mm f1.8 lens. Sharp.


I think that's the key for those EF prime lenses, you get great sharpness after a full stop. f1.8 for emergency, f2.8 for production. 



cheatsy said:


> beautiful. Totally something I want to try once I have enough time to upkeep it.
> May I know the dimension for that tank?


Go for it! Tank is Fluval Chi, measures 25.5cm x 25.5cm x 31.5cm.



target said:


> Very nice looking tank


Thanks!


crazy72 said:


> Wow this is one beautiful little tank. Awesome pics, too!


Thanks! Glad you like them.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Night view.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful tank, and great pictures!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think we need updated pics of this beauty!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

You are very creative as I can only use the chi for shrimp tank. Beautiful setup.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments! There have been some updates to my tank, 
1. Tank have gone bare-bottom, sold few corals and added few more.
2. Added 1 Red LED into White channel.
3. Switched back to Vodka from Bio Pellets. Phosban and active carbon in reactor now.
4. Added Kalk to top off water, but half the regular dosage.

Here are some new pictures:





Comparing to Jan 18 picture



ug.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Great looking tank. 

Excuse the silly salty question, but why did you change to bare bottom?


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Flygirl said:


> Great looking tank.
> 
> Excuse the silly salty question, but why did you change to bare bottom?


For tank this size, sand bed will cost lots of trouble. First I was limited to low flow from both return pump and MP10 to prevent sand storm, which is bad for my SPS. Second I had a dead spot behind rock to trap debris, so I had small patches of hair algae and cyano even in my ULNS because they can take nutrition directly from the sand. With sand bed my NO3 was 0 ppm, PO4 0.08 ppm; now PO4 is 0.02 ppm same NO3.

So for my 5 gallon, no sand, no issue. I know bare bottom doesn't look as natural as sand bed, so when I upgrade to a bigger tank I will put sand in it, but it will be shallow sand bed, and no live sand for me.

ug.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for answering, makes sense, even to a non salty. Never even considered the sand storm bit.


----------

